# LED an SPS Eingang leuchtet kurz auf wenn Schütz auf



## hubert (19 Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eine Erklärung zu diesem Phänomen geben. Es wird eine Anlage in Automatik und in Hand über SPS gesteurt, bei Ausfall der SPS kann die Anlage auch noch über eine SPS Umgehung ind Hand gesteuert werden. Anbei die Schaltung.

Beschreibung der Bautile:

Q1    =  Antrieb Hand ein
K1    =  Schütz für Antrieb
K2    =  Störmelderelais für Handbetrieb bei SPS Umgehung
E0.0  = Antrieb Hand ein bei SPS Betrieb
A0.0  = Ausgang Antrieb über SPS ein

Es trit folgendes Phänomen auf. Der Schalter Q1 ist nicht eingeschalten. Wird die Anlage in Automatik Betrieb (A0.0 = 1) so zieht das Schütz K1 an. Ist nun der Automatikbetrieb der Anlage zuende (A0.0 = 0) und der Schütz K1 fällt ab, so leuchte die LED am E0.0 für ca. 0,2 sek. kurz auf obwohl der Schalter Q1 nicht betätigt ist. Wir aber eine Freilaufdiode Parallel zum Schütz K1 gelegt und ist der Automtikbetrieb beendet (K1 fällt wieder ab), so leuchte die LED am E0.0 nicht auf. Kann mit einer dies erklären. Danke im Voraus für euere Hilfe.

MfG

Hubert
[/img]


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2005)

ich schätze mal das v1 die hohe induktionsspannung beim abfall nicht
ganz sperren kann.

eine freilafdiode sollte an jedes schätz das mit der sps angesteuert wird
damit dies induktionsspannungen kurzgeschlossen werden...


----------



## Znarf (19 Februar 2005)

Hallo
Meine Theorie sieht folgendermaßen aus:
1. Der Eingang schaltet beim Überschreiten einer gewissen Spannungsdifferenz zu 0V. Ob dies nun +24V oder -24V sind ist egal (Die Schaltspannung liegt natürlich geringer. Müsste im Handbuch der Baugruppe stehen).
2. Beim Abfallen des Schützes entsteht eine Spannung die der normalerweise angelegten Spannung entgegengesetzt ist. Somit ist das Potential an A1 des Schützes kleiner als 0 Volt und ein Strom kann durch V1 fliessen, da E0.0 ja virtuell auf 0 Volt liegt.  Ist eine Freilaufdiode angeschlossen wird die Spannung weniger kleiner als 0 Volt. Deshalb gibt es kein aufblinken von E0.0

Gruß

Andreas Franz


-Woher soll ich wissen was ich denke, bevor ich nicht höre was ich sage-


----------



## hubert (27 Februar 2005)

Hallo.

Danke für die bereits abgegebenen Antwort. Ich habe noch eine Frage ist die Selbstinduktionsspannung eines Schütztes beim Abschalten eine Wechselsspannung oder eine Gleichspannung.

MfG

Hubert


----------



## Zottel (27 Februar 2005)

Eine Gleichspannung. Die Selbstinduktionsspannung erhält den letzten Stromfluß aufrecht. Si wird so hoch, daß das geht. Wird der Stromfluß durch Öffnen eines Kontakts unterbrochen, wird sie halt so hoch, daß der Stromfluß als Lichtbogen über die Luftstrecke weiterfließt. Dabei wird der Spule aus der gespeicherten Energie die Leistung U*I entzogen. Der Strom nimmt mit dI/dt=U/L ab, bis er zu 0 wird.

Beim Abschalten mit einem Transistor wird halt die Spannung so groß, das weiter Ladungsträger hindurchfließen.
In jedem Fall wird die gespeicherte Energie im Schalter in Wärme verwandelt. Die Wärme oder die hohe Spannung können einen Transistro zerstören.


----------

